# Vaportrail Archery looking for Pro-Staff



## QuitYourCrying (May 30, 2009)

To all the women shooters out there I am looking for shooters to join our team. If you are interested in shooting for us contact me or send me a resume.

Thanks
Mike

[email protected]


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

email sent.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

email sent!!


----------



## anathema2208 (Nov 17, 2009)

email sent.


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Email sent and hope to join your great team again this year! :thumb:


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

PM Sent


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

*PM Sent*

Mike shot you a PM

Kimberley


----------



## TN- archerychic (Jun 4, 2007)

E-mail sent. Great strings and great company.


----------



## QuitYourCrying (May 30, 2009)

Hey girls thanks for the emails and resumes, i am still looking for some more women shooters if you are interested please send me an email and we could probably work something out.

Thanks
Mike
[email protected]


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

QuitYourCrying said:


> Hey girls thanks for the emails and resumes, i am still looking for some more women shooters if you are interested please send me an email and we could probably work something out.
> 
> Thanks
> Mike
> [email protected]


Thanks!!!

Will you be letting each individual know whether they made it or not?


----------



## SconiGirl (Sep 29, 2008)

Email Sent - Thanks Mike!


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

I don't think I made it. As I haven't heard anything. Hummm, maybe next time. Thats unless they didn't pick people yet. 

I think its cool that companies like this give us gals a shot at doing something good.


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

I'd like to thank Mike for the opportunity to once again represent Vaportrail Archery.  Can't wait to get started shooting some 3D's!!

Thanks again,
Dee


----------



## QuitYourCrying (May 30, 2009)

hey girls sorry to leave anyone in the dark over here, I am still send out emails to people that have made the staff so dont think i have forgoten about you please keep your eye out on emails as i still sending them, if you think you should have made the team please send me an email and we can get hold of the situation there.

Thanks
[email protected]


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Got mine and thanks!!


----------



## Diamondgirl27 (Mar 26, 2009)

Also sent email.


----------



## anathema2208 (Nov 17, 2009)

sent mine back.


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

Got my email. Thanks so much for letting me apart of your team.


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

Do what? lol


----------

